# How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Third Party Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 8, 2016)

```
Just <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/how-to-fix-weird-visual-behaviour-with-pairing-the-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-sigma-lenses/">like the EOS-1D X Mark II</a>, you may experience some visual issues with the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV when paired with third party lenses from companies like Sigma and Tamron.</p>
<p>To correct this, do the following:</p>
<ul>
<li>Navigate to red menu 1 and locate <strong>Lens abberation correction</strong></li>
<li>Turn <strong>Peripheral illum corr</strong> to OFF</li>
</ul>
<p><em>Photo Credit // <a href="https://twitter.com/stephreasonover/status/773953955592302592">Stephen R</a></em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

I wonder if this only affects Art series lenses.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?


----------



## Talley (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



chauncey said:


> What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?



This idiot! Oh wait... all my lenses are sigma or Tamron you know except for my 200 F2 which makes me more of an idiot.

ppfff....


----------



## JohnUSA (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



mclaren777 said:


> I wonder if this only affects Art series lenses.



No!

This behavior exists with my 5D3 and Sigma EX 85mm f1.4 lens. I was one of the pioneers that discovered it a few years ago! Cough!


----------



## deleteme (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

How many Mark IVs are out there?

AFAIK they all pre-order status.


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



Normalnorm said:


> How many Mark IVs are out there?
> 
> AFAIK they all pre-order status.



They are out there. I picked one up from my (now) camera shop here in the greater DFW area today. Just waiting for the battery to charge and pulling the photos off my CF card as I type.

EDIT: I will add, I must be an idiot, the first lens that will be on it is my Sigma 24-104/F4. Oh well, thanks for the tip!


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

It's basically the same problem and fix as with many Tamron lenses on the 1DX2 - which has a new firmware since a few days, but still leaves some Tamron lenses like the 28-300 full frame superzoom completely unusable!

Probably Canon saw that large parts of their lineup is trumped by third party manufacturers, so they make the protocols as complicated as possible. Probably that's another reason why Sigma and Tamron released their external lens upgrade devices!

I receive my 5D4 tomorrow and I'm pretty sure lots of problems will remain with Sigma and Tamron lenses, equally to the 1DX2. It just would be too easy if everything would work out without such stupid problems... now the cameras and lenses are excellent, but they don't work with each other.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



Talley said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?
> ...



You can send me the Canon 200 f/2 if it would make you feel any better about yourself. I'm all for lifting a man's self-esteem.


----------



## pixel8foto (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



chauncey said:


> What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?



Anyone who wants superb image quality coupled with inconsistent auto focus. 
Like me.


----------



## boels069 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

It has to do with LensTypeValue in EXIF and holds for any 3rd party lens.
See:
http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/Canon.html#LensType


----------



## ozwineguy (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

But this is not a fix, it's a workaround. 

The issue is that the Sigmas are not fully compatible with the latest Canons (including 1DXII, 7DII, 5DS/R and 5DIV).

It means that if I want to use a Canon lens with peripheral illumination correction on, and then change to a Sigma, I have to do more than just change the lens - I have to go into a menu each time and change the setting.

Shooting RAW will work, too, and I do shoot RAW + JPEG, but there are times when I want to send the JPEG on the spot, so again, this is a workaround, rather than a solution.

I had this issue with my Sigma Art 35mm on my 5DS. Wasn't a problem with my 6D. In the end, I sold the lens because I didn't want to deal with these workarounds all the time (plus I realised that I didn't shoot 35mm as much as I thought). They're nice lenses, but this issue meant that the lens didn't do what I needed.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*

You can update the firmware in the Art lenses via the Sigma docking station to correct the issue. If you have the 85mm f1.4 you'll have to return it to Sigma to be chipped for free.


----------



## Ian K (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



boels069 said:


> It has to do with LensTypeValue in EXIF and holds for any 3rd party lens.
> See:
> http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/Canon.html#LensType



I suspect that this table provides a solution for this problem. 

Take a look at this list and find the canon lens with the same number as your third party lens. 

Assuming that you do not own that canon lens you should use the EOS utility to remove that profile from your camera. 

That should prevent lense correction on that model of lens, and thus on the third party lens in question. 

Please post here if this solves the issue. 

It's also worth pointing out that it's the third party manufacturers that have caused this issue by lying in the exif information about which lens you have connected.


----------



## infared (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



chauncey said:


> What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?


A photographer that wants incredibly sharp images with excellent bokeh in the 20mm, 35mm and 50mm focal lengths at a reasonable cost. There are lots of us who have signed on for that. 8)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



infared said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?
> ...



Amen to that. I have the great, sharp 35 Art and it has never disappointed me, and my kids and I don't have to mortgage the house to give our money to Canon.


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



JohnUSA said:


> This behavior exists with my 5D3 and Sigma EX 85mm f1.4 lens. I was one of the pioneers that discovered it a few years ago! Cough!


I've used that combo for years without noticing it.

Under what circumstances does it manifest itself?


----------



## GuyF (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



mclaren777 said:


> Under what circumstances does it manifest itself?



Here's the Sigma announcement for the same thing on the 1DX2. Looks like the 5D4 will be the same.

http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/index.php?route=information/news&news_id=201


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2016)

This has always been a issue since the first dale. Cameras have a data table and adjust camera parameters according to the canon lens in use. Third party lens makers pick a similarly performing canon lens to emulate but there is no perfect match fortunately part of the issue is easily solved


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



chauncey said:


> What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?


Many videographers who might want to use Sigmas crop lenses as this camera has 1.7x crop factor for 4k video. Also people like me who own Sigma's lenses which fill the gap in Canon's lens lineup.

Also out of curiosity do people really use peripheral illumination correction? I find it best to leave it disabled and correct vignetting(very rarely I need to fix vignetting as I shoot lens stopped down to f/8 or slower only) in post with Lightroom.


----------



## iaind (Sep 20, 2016)

There is one sure fix. Swap your third party lenses for post 2010 L series lenses


----------



## flux capacitor (Oct 3, 2016)

What's the Problem here actually?
I have no Problem with the Sigma 35mm Art on the 5D MK IV or the 5Ds at all and Peripheral illum corr is turned on.
Is this an Error which can occur randomly?


----------



## GuyF (Oct 3, 2016)

flux capacitor said:


> What's the Problem here actually?
> I have no Problem with the Sigma 35mm Art on the 5D MK IV or the 5Ds at all and Peripheral illum corr is turned on.
> Is this an Error which can occur randomly?


I guess you didn't follow the link I posted, "...the phenomenon of some underexposure when used and either “Evaluative Metering” or “Center-weighted Average Metering” is selected in Metering Mode of the camera."


----------



## flux capacitor (Oct 4, 2016)

GuyF said:


> I guess you didn't follow the link I posted, "...the phenomenon of some underexposure when used and either “Evaluative Metering” or “Center-weighted Average Metering” is selected in Metering Mode of the camera."



Jep, didn't do that. But thanks for clearing things up.
I use the Primelens only in Manual Mode when working with Strobes, so the Metering is not really in use and I think I'm safe on the error.


----------



## Avegagti (Oct 6, 2016)

*Re: How to Fix Weird Visual Behaviour With Your EOS 5D Mark IV & Sigma Lenses*



chauncey said:


> What idiot would put a Sigma lens on that camera?



Ummm.. I have the 24-35 2.0 and honestly can't think of any comparable lens that comes even close in that range unless you buy a 24 1.4 AND a 35 1.4. I've had a Canon 85 1.2 and I've been so impressed I'm most likely going with the sigma art 85 1.4 when it's released this month.. I'll be the idiot with amazing images any day


----------



## Avegagti (Oct 6, 2016)

My mkiv is in the mail, but I spoke to Sigma yesterday and the issue, at least with Sigma, is that they reverse engineer vs license with Canon, so whole the issue is limited to certain lens/camera combos, Canon has lagged communicating with 3rd party lens makers with firmware releases.

Sigma has supplied canon what they need and we should see a firmware update soon. The 2 incompatible features are lens correction (specifically peripheral illumination) and manual focus override (where you can manual focus while still in af) 

Doing some research, there should be no issue with af at all, and if I need to lens correct I usually do it in LR anyways. 

Btw, I'very been blown away with Sigma art series and don't see myself going back to canon glass for my type of work..


----------



## boels069 (Oct 10, 2016)

Avegagti said:


> My mkiv is in the mail, but I spoke to Sigma yesterday and the issue, at least with Sigma, is that they reverse engineer vs license with Canon, so whole the issue is limited to certain lens/camera combos, Canon has lagged communicating with 3rd party lens makers with firmware releases.
> 
> Sigma has supplied canon what they need and we should see a firmware update soon. The 2 incompatible features are lens correction (specifically peripheral illumination) and manual focus override (where you can manual focus while still in af)


From an earlier post:
It has to do with LensTypeValue in EXIF and holds for any 3rd party lens.
See:
http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/Canon.html#LensType

I don't think Canon is going to change the firmware, it is up to Sigma to change the lens firmware.


----------



## chobie (Dec 7, 2016)

Has this issue been fixed by recent firmware upgrades on either side?


----------

